# Hello! ISFP here with a question.



## VignirYbara (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi, I'm an ISFP and I just joined this morning! I've never been active on forums, but I'll try to be active on this one. The community seems really nice.

Anyhow, I've become more interested in Personality Types because it's almost Law School Prep Time for us seniors in the university I go to.

My question for everyone is: do you think an ISFP would make a good lawyer? I've been set on becoming a lawyer since I was a kid, but now that I'm about to start applying for different law schools, I'm wondering if I'm making the right decision in becoming a lawyer.

Thanks! I look forward to making a few new friends here. Cheers!


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings VignirYbara and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum VignirYbara. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## ShadoWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi! Welcome ISFP. As to your question, anyone can become a lawyer with enough work. There have been ISFP presidents, actors, etc. You don't need to choose your job by your type, you should just apply your type's qualities to the job. So sure you can become a lawyer with enough work, smarts, and opportunity.


----------



## Lorin (Jul 14, 2013)

*EDIT NOTE*: I was sleepy when I wrote the following. It applies to ISFJs and *not* to ISFPs. Sorry, my bad.



VignirYbara said:


> My question for everyone is: do you think an ISFP would make a good lawyer? I've been set on becoming a lawyer since I was a kid, but now that I'm about to start applying for different law schools, I'm wondering if I'm making the right decision in becoming a lawyer.


First of all: don't take it personally, I am simply answering your question.

Let's take a look on your function ordering:
Dominant Introverted Sensing
Auxiliary Extroverted Feeling
Tertiary Introverted Thinking
Inferior Extroverted Intuition

So, your primary way of functioning is relating things to your past experiences and built-in knowledge about precise facts, proven methods, details (dominant Si). You use that experience to deal with the outer word regarding the feelings and subjective values of people around you (auxiliary Fe).
You don't have Ni in your functions and Ne is your Achilles' heel.

As a lawyer, you will need to foresee how the other part is going to react regarding your own actions. You will need contingency planning. You will need to detach yourself and look at the facts from a impersonal perspective so you can take the best unbiased decision.

Both of these will prove to be a difficulty for you. The lack of usable N is a huge hindrance. Some clever opponent lawyer WILL try to use your feeling preference when s/he realises you have such "vulnerability", and unconsciously (s/he doesn't need to know your type to do it, merely deduce your "weakness"). You will encounter many causes or circumstances which violate your personal values, they will knock you off balance and preventing you from seeing with a clear head. Speaking of "head", you won't reliably understand the other part's head unless you have some experience with his/her one. Most of the times,you won't.

Based on the above, I think it is a bad idea. You _can_ become a lawyer, but other types are more inclined to become _good_ ones.

Keep in mind I say it based solely on your type, and type only tells part of the story. I don't know you, I am simply stating everything based on cognition processes.

You might want to check out the first Google result for "isfp careers".

Success!


----------



## VignirYbara (Jul 13, 2013)

interstellar said:


> Hi! Welcome ISFP. As to your question, anyone can become a lawyer with enough work. There have been ISFP presidents, actors, etc. You don't need to choose your job by your type, you should just apply your type's qualities to the job. So sure you can become a lawyer with enough work, smarts, and opportunity.


Thanks interstellar! This makes me hopeful.


----------



## VignirYbara (Jul 13, 2013)

Lorin said:


> First of all: don't take it personally, I am simply answering your question.
> 
> Let's take a look on your function ordering:
> Dominant Introverted Sensing
> ...


Wow. Thank you, Lorin. Thanks for explaining the possible difficulties I might face if I do become a lawyer. I really appreciate that. I also Googled "ISFP careers" and yes, no Lawyers/Attorneys there. It kinda sucks that my personality type isn't really suited for lawyering, but I guess that's the truth.

Luckily, there are going to be a bunch of talks about going to law school. Maybe I'll know better after those. Thanks Lorin! The truth kinda hurts, but I have to be practical about this. I wouldn't want to spend another 3-4 years on this if it really isn't for me.

Thanks! Success to you as well!


----------



## Lorin (Jul 14, 2013)

VignirYbara said:


> Wow. Thank you, Lorin. Thanks for explaining the possible difficulties I might face if I do become a lawyer. I really appreciate that. I also Googled "ISFP careers" and yes, no Lawyers/Attorneys there. It kinda sucks that my personality type isn't really suited for lawyering, but I guess that's the truth.
> 
> Luckily, there are going to be a bunch of talks about going to law school. Maybe I'll know better after those. Thanks Lorin! The truth kinda hurts, but I have to be practical about this. I wouldn't want to spend another 3-4 years on this if it really isn't for me.
> 
> Thanks! Success to you as well!


I am really glad I could help. Don't be pessimistic: you may not have found the career you were looking for during your search, but you stepped across several ones that are excellent matches for you! Exploring to find out if you'd enjoy any of them will do you only good, don't be afraid ;D

Have you considered looking for professional vocational orientation?

I have to sleep now, I'll get back to you tomorrow. Feel free to send me a private message.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

VignirYbara said:


> Wow. Thank you, Lorin. Thanks for explaining the possible difficulties I might face if I do become a lawyer. I really appreciate that. I also Googled "ISFP careers" and yes, no Lawyers/Attorneys there. It kinda sucks that my personality type isn't really suited for lawyering, but I guess that's the truth.
> 
> Luckily, there are going to be a bunch of talks about going to law school. Maybe I'll know better after those. Thanks Lorin! The truth kinda hurts, but I have to be practical about this. I wouldn't want to spend another 3-4 years on this if it really isn't for me.
> 
> Thanks! Success to you as well!


 @Lorin has no idea what he is talking about. Either that or he is trolling here and its not funny if he is.

*ISFP function stack is:*

Introverted feeling
Extroverted Sensing
Introverted intuition
Extroverted Thinking


What he was talking about was *ISFJ*. I have no idea how one can mix up the two, they share absolutely no function preference.

*ISFJ: Si Fe Ti Ne
ISFP: Fi Se Ni Te*

[HR][/HR]

First of all I'd like to explain that you are you and not a 4 letter code. The functions are basically how you prefer to process information, nothing more. They do lead to certain tendencies, but ISFPs are as different and varied as the number of people who have this type. Some are highly intelligent and talented, others less so, some are artsy others technically inclined etc..

Second, knowing your type and understanding your functions, especially the inferior function Te (extroverted thinking) can and will give you more awareness and control over yourself, because you will understand for example what is happening under stress, why you behave the way you do (immensely valuable): The Form of the Inferior - IFP

Thirdly, while the MBTI doesn't list Lawyer as an ISFP specific profession, socionics does list Fi-Se-Ni-Te valuing type's prefered career as: Successful lawyers.

[HR][/HR]

Being a lawyer or not being one is something you should decide on your own. Get to know the profession figure out what they have to deal with and see if you can handle it long term, then decide. If it is really what you want to be, then don't let being an ISFP stand in your way.

Lastly I'd like to note that the ISFP descriptions where they say that we are all artists and peace loving hippies or whatnot are badly written and crap, don't bother reading them and don't lose sight of who you are, you are not 4 letters or the functions or that shitty description based in stereotypes, *you are you, get to know yourself. *

*This is by far the simplest way I could describe ISFP and I sort of understand why you'd want to be a lawyer:
*


----------



## elainethebrain (May 16, 2013)

Welcome! I think if you can detach your feelings from a case you'll be fairly decent. 'Course, it's not as simple as that, but it's definitely not impossible for an ISFP to be a lawyer. Heck, I'm an INTP who enjoys the spotlight and wants to be an actress.


----------



## VignirYbara (Jul 13, 2013)

@FreeBeer, thank you. It's really good to hear varying opinions regarding this matter. I won't be so quick to judge Lorin, though. Seeing as he's posted considerably fewer than you, I think it's safe to assume that he's also new, like I am. Mistakes are made.

But, really, I'm straying from the main point of this reply. What I really want to say is is thank you. Very much. It's good to hear the opinion of a more active and trusted member of the community. I'll try to get to know my type better. Hopefully, I understand what it means to be a lawyer and if I have what it takes to actually be good and succeed. I'll think this through carefully, and please trust that your opinions (everyone's) is valued.

Have a good day! If all goes well, I'll see if I can get you a beer. 

I look forward to interacting with you and the community even more. Thanks again!

PS. Holy crap. That song is amazing. Hahahaha


----------



## VignirYbara (Jul 13, 2013)

@elainethebrain

Thanks! That gives me hope. Good luck on being an actress! Add me to your list of admirers! )


----------



## elainethebrain (May 16, 2013)

No problemo. If you want anything bad enough, just make sure to practice and gain some sort of proficiency. Passion will take you from there. Being an NT, I place a lot of emphasis on competency, so maybe that's just me.  But it doesn't matter what type you are, so long as you practice and sharpen your skills. Natural talent isn't everything. It's whether you take the effort to develop it that makes the difference.

Haha, my admirers are non existent last time I checked. xD Sentiment appreciated though.


----------



## Lorin (Jul 14, 2013)

FreeBeer said:


> @_Lorin _has no idea what he is talking about. Either that or he is trolling here and its not funny if he is.
> 
> *ISFP function stack is:*
> 
> ...


Oh. Shit.
I wrote that near 3 AM on my time zone and built the function stack wrongly.
I thought: "Oh, it's a P so the perceiving function is extroverted, okay...", then toke the F as if it were a perceiving function *facepalm*
No, I wasn't trolling, there would be no point in making a through analysis just for that, waste of brain cells.
Funny thing, thought, the original poster did not say I was describing him wrongly.

Anyway, I apologise.

Mental note: "I will not analyse anything at 3 AM. I will not analyse anything at 3 AM. I will not analyse anything at 3 AM. ..."



> I won't be so quick to judge Lorin, though. Seeing as he's posted considerably fewer than you, I think it's safe to assume that he's also new, like I am. Mistakes are made.




Thanks


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Lorin said:


> Oh. Shit.
> I wrote that near 3 AM on my time zone and built the function stack wrongly.
> I thought: "Oh, it's a P so the perceiving function is extroverted, okay...", then toke the F as if it were a perceiving function *facepalm*
> No, I wasn't trolling, there would be no point in making a through analysis just for that, waste of brain cells.
> ...


Sorry, I'm used to all sorts of odd ppl on the forums. I felt it needed correcting, to me it seemed like misinformation, didn't want OP to give up on something he wanted just because of his type.

Nobody should resign themselves to be a stereotype of their own 4 letter code. Type is not an excuse for giving up or for justifying one's behavior imo.


----------



## Lorin (Jul 14, 2013)

FreeBeer said:


> Sorry, I'm used to all sorts of odd ppl on the forums. I felt it needed correcting, to me it seemed like misinformation, didn't want OP to give up on something he wanted just because of his type.
> 
> Nobody should resign themselves to be a stereotype of their own 4 letter code. Type is not an excuse for giving up or for justifying one's behavior imo.


No need to apologise, I was wrong and you corrected me, I'm grateful for that.

Agreed. I even said on my post I didn't know the guy and was solely basing on type analysis, and it only tells part of the story 

See you guys later!


----------



## VignirYbara (Jul 13, 2013)

@FreeBeer @Lorin

It's kind of my fault for just accepting the info, too. Haha
I'm really lucky there are a bunch of really nice people here. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

You joined; alright! Here's to a splendid time on the forum!


----------

